# Any good Fishfinders on Sale?



## creation's_cause (Dec 6, 2012)

Seen a bunch advertized lately; just wondering if anyone has purchased one that works real well for bass/crappie fishing?


----------



## redkelly (Dec 7, 2012)

Got me a lowrance Elite 4 from Bass Pro on black Friday for 250.  Well let you know if its any good by next Tuesday.  I got it during their 6hr  sale but they still got them for 290, regular price 350.


----------

